# What's the weirdest/funniest thing someone said to you when you were blowing clouds in public?



## Alex (13/12/14)

I thought some of these responses were pretty good 
http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...s_the_weirdestfunniest_thing_someone_said_to/

"
cory7321 62 points 10 hours ago 
I was at our local Moose lodge one night and an older gentlemen said to me, "You look like a Goddamn power plant".

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Derick (13/12/14)

Guy at work told me "those things give you water on your lungs" 

When I asked him where the water comes from, because I make the liquids and I don't put any water in it, he could not explain.

Then I asked him why he does not get water on his lungs when he showers

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (13/12/14)

Alex said:


> I thought some of these responses were pretty good
> http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...s_the_weirdestfunniest_thing_someone_said_to/
> 
> "
> ...


this one made me laugh .. 
anachronicNemesis + HALO juice 11 points 8 hours ago 

_I'm about to go Chernobyl, bitches. Stand back._

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## WHeunis (13/12/14)

I laughed pretty damn hard at the "dihydrogen monoxide" joke in that reddit...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Danny (13/12/14)

Its really bad, I cringed when I heard it. For context it came from my uncle who was a bit of an acid head hippy when he was in his twenties, no big surpise he is now a minister. Anyhow:

"When I was a youngster everyone was talking about chasing the dragon, you youngsters nowadays just want to be the dragon!"

He laughed at least.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## free3dom (13/12/14)

Alex said:


> I was at our local Moose lodge one night and an older gentlemen said to me, "You look like a Goddamn power plant".



Haha, just not an Eskom power plant

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Frank Zef (4/2/15)

If one more ignorant embicile asks me "can you put weed in it?" I will be forced to educate him/her with the kind of swift "act right" slaps that my mother used to convey her disapproval.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (4/2/15)

Are you smokimg drugs !  

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (4/2/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Are you smokimg drugs !
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



Haha ye I get that alot.

I just turn and ask them back, in all seriousnus... Do I look like someone that use drugs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (4/2/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Haha ye I get that alot.
> 
> I just turn and ask them back, in all seriousnus... Do I look like someone that use drugs


Unfortunately I can't ask the same question.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 4


----------



## Dassie (4/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Haha, just not an Eskom power plant


Although, with the amount of maintenance these things require..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dassie (4/2/15)

Could we consider moving the "disagree" button to the end or something.. With my stubby fingers - the amount of times I aim for "agree" or "funny" and hit "disagree" and have to hastily undo.. Only time I ever see "disagree" used on purpose is whenever someone says something nice about the Smok M50 and "you know who" disagrees

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## free3dom (4/2/15)

Dassie said:


> Could we consider moving the "disagree" button to the end or something.. With my stubby fingers - the amount of times I aim for "agree" or "funny" and hit "disagree" and have to hastily undo.. Only time I ever see "disagree" used on purpose is whenever someone says something nice about the Smok M50 and "you know who" disagrees

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dassie (4/2/15)

free3dom said:


>


You know "you know who", don't you ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (4/2/15)

Dassie said:


> You know "you know who", don't you ?





He who shall not be named

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dassie (4/2/15)

free3dom said:


> He who shall not be named


I would, but I think he would "disagree" with that

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Manbearzombie (4/2/15)

Nobody has said anything about my vaping yet, but I'm just waiting for FOX news to say that vapers are at risk of spreading Ebola.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (5/2/15)

Funniest thing I have ever heard was "I thought you where playing a flute and then smoke came out your nose and I thought what kind of  flute smokes"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (5/2/15)

Arthster said:


> Funniest thing I have ever heard was "I thought you where playing a flute and then smoke came out your nose and I thought what kind of  flute smokes"


Hahahaha I think this one takes the cake !! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/15)

I used to find comments about my vaping by strangers funny... but nowadays I just pick up a brick and smash them in the face.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## CloudSurfer (10/2/15)

Got stopped by security at a Casino, when asked what the device was i said it the detonator don't worry to much the bombs in the car. and carried on walking

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Guunie (10/2/15)

I was at a KFC drive through and one of the attendants ran from across the kitchen, ended up half out the service window and said... Eish, I thought your car was smoking...I killed over with laughter


----------



## Alex (10/2/15)

CloudSurfer said:


> Got stopped by security at a Casino, when asked what the device was i said it the detonator don't worry to much the bombs in the car. and carried on walking



I wouldn't try that at airport customs though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CloudSurfer (10/2/15)

I actually took in A good long toke taped a airport cop on the shoulder blew a cloud in her face then bolted like the clappers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ReeZ (11/2/15)

While vaping my Cana DNA at a traffic light, the guy in the car next to me asked if i had a smoking app on my cellphone

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## CloudSurfer (11/2/15)

@ReeZ. That would be possible if you have a smok bec pro there's a Bluetooth app that allows you change your settings ect


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafique (11/2/15)

Is that a mech mod in your pocket or are you just happy to see me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag (2/3/15)

Was watching a movie and this guy asked if i was smoking i then replyed nope just vaping and he said keep going smells so nice. As i walk out the man asks me where he can buy a vape i said online any were u want. He then said i just wanna make clouds i dont smoke


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (3/3/15)

Please move to the smoking zone
Ma'am im not smoking, im vaping
I can see clouds so you are smoking!

So to humor the old lady i obliged and went and sat in the hotbox

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (3/3/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Please move to the smoking zone
> Ma'am im not smoking, im vaping
> I can see clouds so you are smoking!
> 
> ...


More of a stinkbox!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Necris (3/3/15)

I have been pounced upon by runway staff at PE airport searching for my ciggy.looked very silly when i had nothing in my hands.asked me if i swallowed the stinky.

Again at PE airport im stopped at security.

"What is that thing"
"Electronic ciggarette,and the other one is backup,and the other one is backup for backup"

"Eish...where you get it,from a doktah"


In Rustenburg,"My v@# seun,wat de donder suig jy daar,lyk soos n draadloos"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (3/3/15)

Andre said:


> More of a stinkbox!


Aircon dont work in the smokers section of the only mainstream Restuarant here... WIMPY. Any other day i have my perch kept open for me coz i aint no barfly and aint sitting in the smokers zone. It helps that the owner is a friend of mine. So i had to oblige to avoid gettin hit over the head with some old tannie and her brollie.

On the plus side ! We are getting a KFC ... 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET (3/3/15)

Heard this one today. Seems vaping is worse than smoking because it promotes the growth of cancer cells.


----------



## FireFly (4/3/15)

Was at the Rugby the weekend and was having a toot just inside the stadium in the tunnels and a security lady said you cant smoke here... I said wheres it at though?, I dont smoke... 
Too much of confused look and she walked away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (16/12/15)

I know this is seen as a myth but I can confirm that clouds attracts girls. Just Saying

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Vaping Kicks Ash (17/12/15)

At the Assembly discotheque, "Bru, did they hire you as the smoke machine?"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rebel (17/12/15)

I was vaping as i pulled into my driveway, as i opened the car door i see my neighbour running, screaming "this car is on fire".

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Neal (17/12/15)

Had an incident at local chemist yesterday (am in Carlisle, England at moment). Went to the counter and asked a rather attractive young lady if they stocked VG. She found some for me and asked what I intended to use it for. When I told her I intended to mix it with some liquid for my e cig and vape it she looked at me as if I was some drug addled degenerate and called her supervisor. Explained to supervisor my intent and her expression turned to a fairly good impersonation of a bull dog chewing a wasp, and she refused to sell it to me. I went across the street to another chemist and enquired if they had any VG. When the assistant replied yes, what do you need it for?, I replied that my 85 year old mother has a sore throat and swears by an old family remedy that involves mixing VG with lemon juice and gargling with it. I got my VG...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (17/12/15)

Neal said:


> Had an incident at local chemist yesterday (am in Carlisle, England at moment). Went to the counter and asked a rather attractive young lady if they stocked VG. She found some for me and asked what I intended to use it for. When I told her I intended to mix it with some liquid for my e cig and vape it she looked at me as if I was some drug addled degenerate and called her supervisor. Explained to supervisor my intent and her expression turned to a fairly good impersonation of a bull dog chewing a wasp, and she refused to sell it to me. I went across the street to another chemist and enquired if they had any VG. When the assistant replied yes, what do you need it for?, I replied that my 85 year old mother has a sore throat and swears by an old family remedy that involves mixing VG with lemon juice and gargling with it. I got my VG...


That made my day, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (17/12/15)

My favourite today was I had to stop and sign in at a security complex, the security guard saw my mod in my hand and yelled at me to drop the bomb now!

Im like dude no - this is what I use to vape on. . . showed him how it works, he it aaaaaaaaaaah its like a twisp . . . I just nodded and said yes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/15)

The chap promoting Apple Watches at INcredible Connect though the REO was a bomb detonating device and was very relieved when I blew him a cloud.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (17/12/15)

So I got the kanger subtank mini and while screwing it on the mod one guy asked if I was putting on a silencer... Yea Hitman vapes

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Neal (17/12/15)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> I know this is seen as a myth but I can confirm that clouds attracts girls. Just Saying



Brother, not disputing this, but in my case it would probably be because they can not see what I look like due to cloud of vape haze.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (18/12/15)

Neal said:


> Brother, not disputing this, but in my case it would probably be because they can not see what I look like due to cloud of vape haze.



Lol just say you have a big MOD bro then they won't worry about looks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

